# how to eclipse juno



## philo_neo (Mar 3, 2013)

*H*i,

*I* try to install eclipse with java environment, it is for use aptana plugin for php's developments *I* search to install FAMP server. *I* try with GUI software development tools, and commands manual*l*y, doesn't work!

*C*an *I* need to install eclipse, jdk? *I* read on an post, there is a 1.6 java version, but when *I* do a [cmd=]make install[/cmd] there are errors.

regards


----------

